# Official 2013-14 Blackout Dates



## TML (Jan 16, 2012)

It seems that they're posting these dates earlier in the calendar year every year...this time, they've been posted on January 4:

February 15, 2013

February 18, 2013

March 28-29, 2013

April 1, 2013

May 24, 2013

August 30, 2013

September 2, 2013

October 11, 2013

November 26-27, 2013

November 30, 2013

December 1, 2013

December 20-22, 2013

December 28-29, 2013

January 3-5, 2014

Pretty much all of the dates before December were in line with that I personally predicted, but they're much more generous in December this time around, not only during Christmas/New Year break but also at the tail end of Thanksgiving break.


----------



## Anderson (Jan 16, 2012)

It may have to do with Christmas, 2013 and New Years' 2013/14 being smack in the middle of the week. If I had to guess, that's going to distribute travel demand more than (for example) this year, when a lot of demand piled up at the back end of the week running up to Christmas.


----------

